# Shop Flooded



## pruashv (Sep 11, 2006)

In 2004 my shop was flooded 51 inches of water.
I have all equipment running except two small engines.
One is a Poulan chain saw and the other is a Weedeater Hedge trimmer.
Both were new before the flood and I have cleaned carb and replaced spark plug.
Getting gas no spark.
Could the module be bad?
Don't know how to check the module, (solid State) I think.
Any help 
Bill


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

sounds like the coils are bad , you can get a spark tester from m and d , foley belsaw , ect and just about any place that carries small engine parts they run anywheres from $5.00 - $20.00 depends on what kind you want i personally use the inline spark tester from foley belsaw , i hope this helps


----------



## pruashv (Sep 11, 2006)

I think you are right.
Will order tester.
Thanks.
Bill


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

I had the same problem in aug 2005 due to flood I change the spark plug leeds the water got into the tip of the spark plug wires and corroded them 
look at the leeds if green with corrosion clean and replace the leeds


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

forgot to mention my 2 cycle engines that were sumergde I had to split the crank cases to make sure I got all the water and dirt out of them you dont want the dirt to get into the ring and make them stick


----------



## pruashv (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Moose,Will check both items, Had not thought of plug wires and checking inside of engine.
Bill


----------

